
Successful Freenet attack results in arrest - faded_rights
https://www.reddit.com/r/Freenet/comments/3ti8c9/successful_freenet_attack_results_in_arrest/
======
robgibbons
They should be legally required to disclose exactly how they can isolate who
downloaded the files. It's great that they seem to have caught some truly bad
guys, but the whole concept of "evidence" is completely called into question
when your surreptitious legal strategy requires breaking a complex protocol.

------
faded_rights
Reddit discussion links to article that discusses the arrest and Freenet
involvement. The Reddit comment has relevant links on possible ways that
Freenet was exploited as well as tools that target Freenet.

